# Unicode aus Datei lesen und darstellen?



## Math55 (31. Juli 2005)

hallo, ich hab ein problem, unicode aus einer textdatei zu lesen. die textdatei wird mit einem editor erstellt und enthält zum beispiel die folgenden zeilen:

  00C4 > &Auml;,
  00C4 > &Auml;,
  00C4 > &Auml;

 die lese ich dann aus und jeder unicode prro zeile, also zb 00C4 soll dann übersetzt werden. aber nicht. hat da jemand ahnung, warum das nicht geht? 

  danke 

  ach ja, so lese ich die datei aus:


```
public String readFileToString(String fileName) {
  		  StringBuffer buffer = new StringBuffer();
  		  try {
  			File f = new File( fileName );
  			//lesen mit einem Input-Stream
  			FileInputStream in = new FileInputStream( f );
  			byte[] bytes = new byte[512];
  			while( in.read( bytes ) > 0 ) {
      		  // Umwandeln in einen String unter Angabe des Zeichensatzes
 		 buffer.append( new String( bytes, "UTF-8" ) ); //hab hier auch UTF-16 und so probiert
  			}
  		  } catch( IOException e ) {
  	 
  			 e.printStackTrace();
  		  }
  		  return buffer.toString();
  	   }
```


----------



## brauch_mehr_schlaf (5. August 2005)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, liest du die File byte für byte ein und übersetzt den String nach jedem byte neu, oder? Daher würd ich sagen, dass du immer dann umwandeln solltest, wenn ein " " kommt, bzw. den Zeichensatz vor dem " " ... vielleicht gehts dann. 

bsp:
liest 0 bytes[0]
liest 0 bytes[1]
liest C bytes[2]
liest 4 bytes[3]
liest " " bytes[4] => übersetze bytes[0-3]

Nur ein Tip, keine Erfolgsgarantie


----------

